# Roadster Roof Open Warning Light



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Morning all.

The warning light on the dash remains on when the roof is closed. I'm presuming it's simply an issue of a switch/contact not working. Can anyone tell me where I might find said switch?

This problem is also causing secondary issues in that the windows keep staying open by 10-15 mm.

Any and all help appreciated.


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

I seem to recall someone having a similiar problem to this a few months ago, I think the switch is located where the roof latches into the windscreen surround on the left hand side. 
Maybe a Search on here will find that post. I can't remember how long ago it was though.

Mr L


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

Yeah - I'd done the search and the only one I found was this- which didn't really help.

However, I did check the car and found the switch. The switch works fine. It seems the hook-shaped pin which holds the roof down doesn't push on the switch hard enough to activate it. There's no play in the hook or the switch, so I'm not sure why it's not working... perhaps everything has shrunk in the cold English summer?!?!?

Anyhoo... I've used a wedge of paper to solve it temporarily until the next service (or until someone posts a better response).

Too-ra!


----------



## rob40 (Sep 3, 2004)

The micro switch one each side of the screen top for the roof hooks, Yes they operate window drop and the light , I did the same when i had one go , i used part of a wooden golf tee  to wedge into the switch which done thew job , when i got a the fitting kit for the hardtop , it has new screen brackets as more heavy duty but the same as , so replaced them over , pig of a job as all the side and top screen plastics have to come away to get to them , you could also try some electrical contact cleaner on the switch as maybe a bit shitty and not operating properly


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

FWIW here is a picture of the switch. It is located above the driver on LHD cars.


----------



## BlkTT (Jun 22, 2017)

This is simple to fix. There are roof clips on both sides of the upper windscreen seal. However, only the one on the left (as you sit in the car) is important as this has the switch to tell the computer that the roof is up or down. Check that the switch is engaging with the far right hand side. In my car the switch had worn a bit and wasn't quite reaching. The dealer I purchased the car from has fudged it by adding a piece of loose rubber which came loose and caused my problem. I removed the floating bit of rubber and increased the size of the switch by using a paper binding metal clip with a slice of rubber inside it and then slipped it over the top of the switch decreasing the distance and making the connection. A quick 5 minute job when you realise what it is. Hope this helps people in the future.


----------



## Jay1b (Apr 20, 2015)

BlkTT said:


> This is simple to fix. There are roof clips on both sides of the upper windscreen seal. However, only the one on the left (as you sit in the car) is important as this has the switch to tell the computer that the roof is up or down. Check that the switch is engaging with the far right hand side. In my car the switch had worn a bit and wasn't quite reaching. The dealer I purchased the car from has fudged it by adding a piece of loose rubber which came loose and caused my problem. I removed the floating bit of rubber and increased the size of the switch by using a paper binding metal clip with a slice of rubber inside it and then slipped it over the top of the switch decreasing the distance and making the connection. A quick 5 minute job when you realise what it is. Hope this helps people in the future.


I have this issue as well, don't suppose you could send a photo of your fix please?


----------



## PeteG55 (Sep 8, 2018)

Exact same problem with mine. Seems a common problem with the Roadsters. I used a bit of cut up plastic loyalty card from some where. Cleaned the face of the switch and used some epoxy to hold it in place. Been good for nearly a year now.


----------



## Andyj1967 (Sep 11, 2015)

Had the same issue when I bought mine...used that as a bargaining tool got a fair bit off too..

Micro switch just got pushed in a little too far....I used a screw driver and a bit card to protect the frame and pulled the micro switch a little! Be careful though ! Been fine ever since a year ago and roof down at every opportunity..


----------



## Rogue1992 (Jun 2, 2019)

Super glued a similar sized piece of plastic onto the existing switch plate and hey presto, works every time now.


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

See my post of 17 Jun 2019, 19:34.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1905007


----------

